# Snow White's babies :)



## HoosierShadow

I thought I'd finally post over here 

1 doe, 3 bucks.

I found Snow White this morning about 2:30-2:45am with one baby almost dry and the other she was cleaning. She totally tricked me! She really didn't look 'that' close at all, I really thought late morning for her. 
Not sure how much time passed, but she took several minutes between #3 and #4 so she could get the babies dry.

Everyone is doing fine, nursing well, noisy and finding their legs. I think the little doe was born on her feet lol

I posted some of these over in her waiting room thread, but here are pics, and a few more I hadn't posted yet, then some videos.

Doe <1st born>









Buck #1 <2nd born>, Buck #3 is the blonde head, and red sweater is the doe









BIG BUCK #2, and smaller one is Buck #3









Buck #3 tells mom it's too cold out here!









They were soooo cute sleeping like this ♥


















Did I say buck #2 was big? He's standing up, and they are laying down of course, lol 









Two biggest bucks #1 and #2









First two right after I found them and went into the house to grab my stuff. Mom had everything under control 





Buck #2 being delivered. So cool that his bag didn't rupture, it was neat watching him kind of 'swim' in there. I did break the bag, and mom went right to work on him while I cleaned his face/mouth/nose. 





Babies





And....my favorite video is of Buck #2....OMG I just adore him! he's very curious and seems to be a real sweetie. He was very content standing next to us


----------



## Rhandi74

Wow what an awesome Mom and super cute babies!!! Congrats :stars:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness Candice! That last buckling is so freakin' cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

OMG I can't take it anymore , they are all just precious !! That doeling is too stinking cute for 
words , they all are  Snow White is such a sweetie , what a great momma , bless her heart 
Love them all Candice , your so lucky to have them all


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

OMGosh!!! How adorable!!  LOVE them!!! That little doe looks like Cupcake Sparkles (Just MUCH smaller  ) as a kid


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

They are so cute! That picture of them all sleeping together is precious!


----------



## Trickyroo

I want that doeling :hammer::roll::wallbang::GAAH::help:


----------



## nancy d

Great job Snow White!
And great catch of the one birth Candice!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Are they wearing baby clothes?


----------



## MsScamp

Omg, look at that sweet face on buck #2! They are all of them just adorable, and so sweet! I know you have been so worried about Snow White and her pregnancy. I am so very happy that your worries were unfounded and she has safely delivered 4 beautiful, healthy babies. :wahoo: :fireworks:


----------



## Justice-Kidds

Congrats. 4 babies that are 2 stinking cute. Good job


----------



## Trickyroo

That last video is just adorable ! I needs to kiss that tiny nose


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks so very much everyone  They are just so much fun to watch and listen to ♥♥♥

I can't get over how much the doeling looks like Cupcake Sparkle <just smaller as pointed out lol> The red & black sweaters are just 18mo girl fleece shirts I bought a few years ago for babies, cut the sleeves off. The purple ones are from sweatshirt sleeves, adult, size large.

I'm getting ready to go check on them, then lay down for a couple of hours. 
It's so cold tonight  Poor babies shiver, but they are nursing, and active when I am out there, and mama is watching over them closely, she makes them get up and move around  That's the hard part about having babies in the winter.

We have to figure out names for them. That big buckling though....goodness I just want to pick him up and snuggle with him ♥ We'll start snuggling with them tomorrow, I know we won't be able to wait any longer than that lol


----------



## lauraanimal1

OmGosh they all are so absolutely stinking adorable!!! Makes me more excited about when I will get to have babies for the 1st time around here, I have till april/may to wait!!! Ok NOW get a picture of snow white now that shes had the babies and see how much smaller she is compaired to a couple days ago!:mrgreen: Im so Jealous! hehehe SO happy for you!


----------



## MsScamp

HoosierShadow said:


> They are just so much fun to watch and listen to ♥♥♥


They really are. I know my feeding time has increased by at least a half hour, and I'm finding all kinds of reasons to go check on the girls and, of course, the babies despite the fact that I know their mothers have things under control! :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh I'm so glad they are all doing well , especially that very special young lady Snow White  
Candice , is there a reason why you don't pick them up and snuggle them now instead of waiting ? Just curious


----------



## nchen7

O. M. GEEEE!!!!!!!!! they're too precious. all of them. I love the video of the birth. it's so amazing!! I doubt i'd be able to wait to snuggle them. if I were you, i'd be trying to stuff all four down my coat, burying my face in their sweet baby scent. aaahhhh!!! why must I have to wait until may/june for babies?!?!?!?


----------



## DMSMBoers

They are so cute!! Glad everyone is doing good. As big as those babies are no wonder she was huge lol. Congrats!!


----------



## 7blessings

Congratulations on a safe and healthy delivery!! 4 amazing quadruplets!! I think they all look like they're smiling...absolutely beautiful. <3


----------



## MsScamp

HoosierShadow said:


> I think the little doe was born on her feet lol


If you had 3 boys the size of her brothers chasing you around in that small space for 5 months, I imagine you would learn to get out of their way! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ciwheeles

Aww congrats! They look so cute in the videos!


----------



## chigarden

can't let my kids (goat kids, of course) they will want their own clothing LOL  Congrats !


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

They are so sweet! Just love their little faces and noses!


----------



## kenzie

They are so cute!!


----------



## HoukFarms

SOO cute


----------



## Trickyroo

How is everyone Candice ?


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are doing great so far Laura  I will post some more pics later, we're headed out to do barn chores very late this morning. I FINALLY managed to get some sleep, whew. Now I think I slept too much since my body was so deprived! 
We were checking them every 2 hours, and I had the volume down on my phone alarm and didn't wake up for the 3:15am check <my daughters turn to check>. Talk about panic when I woke up at 5am lol But she said everyone was fine


----------



## kccjer

wow! So the beached whale only had 3???? LOL Poor Snow White. They are all adorable....LOVE that pic of them sleeping.


----------



## fishin4cars

They are so adorable, Make you want to bring them all inside and just cuddle close with them! I live those big soft floppy ears! Congratulations!


----------



## Texaslass

kccjer said:


> wow! So the beached whale only had 3???? LOL Poor Snow White. They are all adorable....LOVE that pic of them sleeping.


She actually had quads!! 

Hoosier, they are all adorable! I love the buckling with the spot on his back!

quote from Trickroo:


> Oh I'm so glad they are all doing well , especially that very special young lady Snow White
> Candice , is there a reason why you don't pick them up and snuggle them now instead of waiting ? Just curious


I was curious about this too^^??


----------



## Jezzie

OMG adorable! I wish our girls would kid... Tho I'm okay with them waiting until this extreme cold snap in southern Ontario is gone lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow

They are all doing fine, Snow White is a tired mama, but she is very attentive to her babies and she makes them get up and nurse regularly and also so she can clean them  Poor mama was ALL baby, you'd think she was a completely different goat! She looks horrible, but should bounce back in a couple of weeks and start filling out again.

We pet the babies, talk to them, rub them, etc. but usually don't pick them up and snuggle right away, we let them bond with mama first, and learn to nurse well before we barge in and demand our share of parenting :laugh:

We did finally weigh the babies today! We just use a house scale, James stood on it and I subtract his weight to get theirs.
It could be slightly off, but not too much.

Twinkle <as my daughter has named her>: 8lbs <1x1 teated so far!>
Buck #1 : 9lbs <This is the one that was feeling so awful yesterday>
Buck #2: 14lbs!!!!!!!! :shocked: 
Buck #3: 8lbs.

I knew the big boy was huge, but goodness! He is very thick all over, and makes the others look so small! I guess in some degree she did have 'dwarfs' LOL!!!!!

They are all doing fine. We did turn the heat lamp off a little while ago as it is 35 degrees, and supposed to be 40 today. We'll check on them, but they should be fine, even if they shiver a little bit, we need to let nature do it's thing so they can adjust  
IMO they really shouldn't need anything again until the bitter cold temps arrive. I think our low tonight is 30.

I forgot to add some pics lol

These are from late last night's check, they are from my phone so not great. Hard to get good pics, so I can't wait to have some decent lighting so I can get some good pics  I won't take my good cameras in the barn anymore, too afraid they'll get damaged.


----------



## TrinityRanch

They are just precious! 14 lbs!?!?! What a Goliath!!


----------



## kenzie

They are so cute!!


----------



## ksalvagno

Nothing like having a pile of cutie pies!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awwwww , so precious ! Twinkle is a great name :stars: I love it ! 
14lbs !!!!! Holy poo poo  That is one big boy , your darn right the rest were dwarves , :ROFL:

Glad you were sable to get some sleep , you must have been exhausted !
I was hoping you were going to be able to get some sleep before Wysteria kidded. You have been a very busy lady , lol. I can see now that I will be a sleep deprived and unlike you , a emotional wreck by the time my girls 
kid :hammer: Oh joy oh joy ;-) I can't wait though :grin:


----------



## nchen7

SOOO adorable. and 14lbs?!?!?!?  that's HUGE!!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom

Trickyroo said:


> 14lbs !!!!! Holy poo poo


:ROFL: :lol: :ROFL:


----------



## NyGoatMom

Candice~ Those babies are adorable....and your "bad" cameras take better pics than my good one lol
That buckling is a monster...are you going to keep him as a market wether?


----------



## amylargent

They are so so cute. I wish mine Would kid I swear they want to keep them in there.

Sent from my LGL75C using GoatSpot


----------



## billyjane

Toooo cute!!!!!


----------



## Jezzie

amylargent said:


> They are so so cute. I wish mine Would kid I swear they want to keep them in there.
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using GoatSpot


I'm in the same boat lol


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL Well, our only fullblood boer to kid, S.P. had a first possible due date of New Years Eve until tomorrow, so I kinda know the feeling! I keep thinking she'll just be pregnant forever lol 
Then there is my daughter's doe Wysteria, she's been driving me crazy, she's up and down all night, paws her bedding around like she is digging a hole to China and well, she's just a strange girl, her nickname used to be psycho goat lol She can be a sweetie though.
Oh, and she was due today, but he also bred her 2 days in a row, so could be due tomorrow.

Snow White's babies are doing very well, they are learning to bounce and play, and are such a joy to watch ♥ They are all friendly too.
We haven't decided on names for the boys yet, but big boy 'might' be named 'Cisco.'
I'm sure the kids will probably use one or two of the bucklings as market wether projects. We'll wait and see how they mature. I really like the looks of the first 2 bucklings. The third buckling could go either way, right now he's not as wide, but he's very long bodied.

Here are some pics of my daughter with her babies  She hasn't gotten to see them very much because of the weather. But today was perfect, I just wish I had more time to get pics, but had to do some winterizing...

Twinkle <we used cardboard/duct tape for her ears so they will lay flat, usually takes about a week to train them to lay flat, until then she will just have to look silly!>




























Buckling #1









Marissa really likes #1, so he may end up being her market wether, but we'll see  









Buckling #2 Big Boy or maybe Cisco? He's such a nice looking buckling, might be the nicest one Snow White has ever had!









I love everything about him so far 









Buckling #3









I think they wanted their attention too? haha


----------



## NyGoatMom

I adore the big buckling and the doeling...omgoodness! Your daughter looks like she really loves her goats


----------



## Jezzie

Oh man they are just all to cute! I can't wait for ours to kid so our 2 year old can see baby goats hehe.


----------



## nchen7

those babies are adorable! and your daughter is just so precious! I love third picture of her and Twinkle.


----------



## MoKa-Farms

OMAGOSH!!! How adorable!!!! Good job, Snow White!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks  My daughter loves the babies, she is already attached to Twinkle. My husband said we are keeping every doeling from Snow White lol But we'll see how she matures  I know the last 2 doelings she's had have been very very nice! In fact, her daughter Pandora is due to kid on 2/20! We're excited for Snow White grandbabies!

It got bitterly cold this morning, so I turned their heat lamp back on. It was -2 we are at 0 right now. If it gets up to at least 5 degrees I'll turn the heat lamp off. It's secure, but still makes me very nervous with the idea of having it on, but a couple of them were shivering a bit, I know it was because they got up to nurse. Tonight we'll definitely have to leave it on. I'm so ready for this cold to take a hike!

Wednesday we will be moving Snow White and the babies into the back sleeping area. They'll have a lot more room back there. 
Our doe, Ithma is due in 8 days and she needs the stall for her delivery.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Whew, been a busy week!

Yesterday I finally got the babies outside, and took some photos while I had a chance. They had a blast  Got them out again today, but I was too busy today to take any pics.










Bernaby - he's a total sweetie, very friendly and is usually the first to run up and greet you 


















Bernaby flying in the air, and his big brother, Cisco <the monster baby!>









Cisco - he is the loner, he likes to wander off and explore by himself. He's a big, hefty boy. 



























Cisco and Snoopy discovered the side porch 









Snoopy - he's a very curious boy, has a nice look about him. I think he may be Marissa's market wether.









Mama and Snoopy









Twinkle is our family favorite, we just adore her, and her adorable self, especially those ears! She is such a darling ♥ She's definitely a Snow White mini me! 



























Bernaby, Snoopy and Twinkle









Bernaby tries to hitch a ride on mama, while Snoopy...snoops...lol









Cisco and Twinkle









Mama and her 'herd'









Here's a little video from my phone.


----------



## Jezzie

Lmfao that's they are so cute! Great pics!


----------



## minibarn

awesome pics of your babies! love them all!


----------



## Tenacross

Great pictures as always. Is she raising all four?


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh my  Love them all but Candice , that Twinkle is just 
something else :stars: All the boys are just gorgeous too , Snow White has some gorgeous kids every time  Marissa is too precious , what a lucky little lady to be snuggling all those babies  Bless her 

Twinkle is a Snow White mini me for sure ! She is certainly special 
Snow White looks very happy with her herd , lol. 

Good luck with them all , Im sure each one of them are destined for greatness !


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone! 

Yep, so far she is raising them all. I know it will get hard for her as they grow, so we may use Star as a backup for milk. But as long as Snow White can produce enough milk for them all, if anyone starts to struggle, we can pull the smaller ones aside for private nursing's a few times a day to help them out.
She loves all her babies, and they are all so happy 

Laura - Marissa loves her babies so much. James named Bernaby and is attached to him. We all adore Cisco, but Twinkle and Snoopy are definitely Marissa's favorites  Twinkle just brings a big smile with that silly little personality of hers! Those ears though...OMG I just adore them, and that cute little ♥ shaped pink nose.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Oh they are just adorable!!  so cute love them jumping all over!


----------



## Trickyroo

Im so happy everyone is doing well 
Does Snow White or her babies know they have a fan club ? 
I know , that Twinkle is too precious , lol.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Snow White's babies turn 2 weeks old tomorrow! They are doing great, spunky, sweet, curious, happy babies! Today they finally got to experience the main pen and meet some of the big goats. Of course the big goats weren't all that friendly, but I'm proud of them as they weren't mean to the babies. 
Peanut is our youngest doe from last year <late April boer baby & she is small for her age>. She doesn't know if she wants to be mean to them, or play with them, and playing with them she doesn't seem to know how to do that lol I think as they grow she will have fun with them & finally have someone who is interested in playing!

Here are some pics from the 11th and yesterday

Snoopy playing on the human jungle gym!









Snoopy and Twinkle









Yep...she knows she's all that lol









Bernaby & Snoopy. Poor Bernaby he is a healthy, spunky boy but he looks so sickly in pictures lol 









Cisco checking out auntie Ithma. He is HUGE! Can't get over how big he is! 


















He wants to lay on mama lol









Twinkle and Cisco


















Ears...yum



























Twinkle figured out a way to lay on mama lol


----------



## NyGoatMom

Omgoodness...that last pic I just noticed the adorable lil face peeking over mom....


----------



## nchen7

oh my. your pictures are always the best. Twinkle's ears are to die for! they kind of look like a girl's pig tails....

the babies are all so adorable!!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

Love that last pic!


----------



## Texaslass

I love all their ears!!  Soo cute!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh how freakin adorable !!!! I LOVE Snoopy , lolol
All the babies look so happy and healthy  Good girl Snow White !
Your pictures are always awesome to look at !!!
I love Twinkle in the last picture , her head looks so tiny , ROFL , and those ears !!!!! I needs to hugs those babies and of course beautiful momma Snow White 

I was just thinking of you Candice and wondering how Ithma and everyone was doing . I checked the posts and there were new pictures including one with Ithma ! lolol How long for her again ?
Hope you were able to catch up on your much needed rest


----------



## goatgirlzCA

I have been watching for new pictures! You capture such fantastic images of them - makes we want to take a photography class... They are gorgeous. Keep the pictures coming - it makes all of us smile


----------



## taiweber

Oh my they are so cute!! You had commented on one of my threads about my doe being big like Snow White! Do you have a pic if her before she had them? Or is it in another thread?? I would love to see! So glad all yours are healthy and mom did such a good job!


----------



## Texaslass

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f220/snow-white-due-1-1-14-already-huge-156050/


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks Everyone!

Thanks for posting the link with her pictures, I hadn't had a chance to reply yet.

Babies are doing good. We're starting to supplement a couple by nursing them on Star. If they nurse well again this evening then we'll do it 2x a day 

We weighed them yesterday. They might be off a tad bit, but should be very close:

Twinkle: 16lbs. <doubled her weight>
Snoopy: 14lbs. <5lb gain in 2 weeks>
Cisco: 24lbs. <10lb. gain in 2 weeks>
Bernaby: 19lbs <9lb. gain in 2 weeks>

They were out playing in the snow today, and getting in my way lol I was trying to get 2 bales of hay to put in the main part of the barn, and they were right there, climbing, playing and being silly. 
They played in the snow for a while before they were ready to go back in


----------



## DDFN

HoosierShadow said:


> Twinkle figured out a way to lay on mama lol


I love the build in hay rack!!! :shades:

Oh and that last one is priceless!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces

Such cute babies! Love the pics as always!


----------



## HoosierShadow

LOL thanks! They are such characters! I can't believe the babies are almost 3 weeks old now! They are doing great though  We've been nursing Twinkle and Snoopy on Star in the evenings to help Snow White out. It's so funny, they know as soon as he brings them out and they get excited to have the extra milk. Of course Star is not amused! We have to hold her, but she's doing very well with letting them nurse.

We had to separate Snow White and babies from the others. While Snow White won't challenge Star for herd queen status, she is being a bit rough with the others, especially her yearling daughter Pandora  She butted Pandy pretty hard yesterday in the back leg - Pandy is 4mo pregnant, so we don't want her getting slammed around.


----------



## Crossroads Boers

SOOO cute! Congrats!! I was finally able to catch up, and was anxious to see her babies!! They are ADORABLE!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

Crossroads Boers said:


> SOOO cute! Congrats!! I was finally able to catch up, and was anxious to see her babies!! They are ADORABLE!!


Thanks! They are growing up so fast, you know how that goes! I can't believe they will be 3 weeks old on Thurs. 
We've been nursing Twinkle and Snoopy on Star the past 3-4 days and now she lets them nurse on her without having to hold her. She REALLY seems to like Twinkle, and Twinkle adores Star too.


----------



## lauraanimal1

My Hubby just ADORSE twinkle, So do I, however he WANTS her so bad...lol I told him Nope not happening, you want to keep her, he is soooo disappointed!:crazy:


----------

